# El imperfecto y el condicional



## L'Inconnu

Je cherche à comprendre comment utiliser l’imparfait d’espagnol. Après le coulement de beaucoup d’encre dans le forum de discussion du grammaire anglais-espagnol, je ne suis pas encore sûr du bon contexte d’échanger l’imparfait contre le conditionnel dans un récit du passé. Ma compréhension actuelle est comme suit:
Haría = el día siguiente o más tarde
Hacía = inmediatamente o dentro de poco. ​J’ai écrit le récit suivant en français:
J’ai demandé à mon ami s’il me prêtrait de l’argent. Il m’a répondu que premièrement il aurait à demander sa femme. Plus tard cette semaine, je lui ai demandé encore s’il pouvait me donner le prêt. ​Voici, ma traduction en espagnol:
Le pregunté a mi amigo si me *prestaría/prestaba* dinero. Me contestó que ante todo tendría que preguntar a su mujer. Más tarde aquella semana, le pregunté a él otra vez si me podía dar el préstamo. ​Dans le première proposition, qu’est-ce qui est le meilleur mot, *prestaría* ou *prestaba*, ou sont les deux mots équivalents? Je ne cherche plus à comprendre les règles grammaticaux. Je ne veux que savoir les circonstances où l’usage des deux temps de verb paraîtrait plus naturel à une personne de langue maternelle.


----------



## IkenB

Bonsoir,

Bon, l'espagnol n'est pas ma langue maternelle, mais si je devais choisir entre les deux, je dirais *prestaría*, mais pas *prestaba*. 
Par contre, je dirais plus naturellement "si podía prestarme dinero" ou "si podría prestarme dinero", (selon la nuance que l'on veut apporter).

Par contre, dans la partie française (et là, c'est ma langue maternelle), je dirais plutôt :
"J’ai demandé à mon ami s’il me prêt*e*rait de l’argent. Il m’a répondu que*, dans un premier temps,* il *devrait* demander *à *sa femme. Plus tard cette semaine*-là*, je lui ai *de nouveau* demandé s’il pouvait me (donner le) *faire ce* prêt."
Non pas que ce que tu as écrit soit faux, mais je trouve juste que ça semble plus naturel dit comme ça.

Cordialement,
IkenB.


----------



## Pinairun

Cuando la forma "prestaría" no figura en estructuras condicionales (como en "si tuviera dinero te lo prestaría") expresa acciones que tienen su origen en el pasado, pero que se desarrollan hacia el futuro.
Esa acción futura puede detenerse en el pasado (Le pregunté si me lo prestaría _ayer_), llegar hasta el presente (Le pregunté si me lo prestaría _hoy_) y rebasarlo (Le pregunté si me lo prestaría _el mes que viene, que es cuando me iba a hacer falta_). 
Se trata, pues, de un futuro del pasado.

Así, vemos que es _un tiempo relativo_  pues necesita apoyarse en otro tiempo (pasado) para funcionar: "Le pregunté".

La flexibilidad temporal que demuestra el condicional en estas construcciones hace que resulte preferible al imperfecto _prestaba_, mucho más rígido.

Le pregunté si me _prestaba _el dinero. Quiere decir que "si me lo prestaba en el momento en que le hacía la pregunta solamente".

Saludos


----------



## blink05

Tal vez el dinero no sea el mejor ejemplo. Si consideras una acción que ocurre en el instante mismo, se ve más claro.

Ejemplo:
Ayer había una fiesta a las 10 de la noche. A las 9, le pregunté a mi amiga si *pensaba *ir.

El condicional no conviene, ya que no hay flexibilidad en el tiempo (retomando lo que te explica Pinairun).

Saludos.


----------



## L'Inconnu

IkenB said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Bon, l'espagnol n'est pas ma langue maternelle, mais si je devais choisir entre les deux, je dirais *prestaría*, mais pas *prestaba*.
> Par contre, je dirais plus naturellement "si podía prestarme dinero" ou "si podría prestarme dinero", (selon la nuance que l'on veut apporter).
> 
> Par contre, dans la partie française (et là, c'est ma langue maternelle), je dirais plutôt :
> "J’ai demandé à mon ami s’il me prêt*e*rait de l’argent. Il m’a répondu que*, dans un premier temps,* il *devrait* demander *à *sa femme. Plus tard cette semaine*-là*, je lui ai *de nouveau* demandé s’il pouvait me (donner le) *faire ce* prêt."
> Non pas que ce que tu as écrit soit faux, mais je trouve juste que ça semble plus naturel dit comme ça.
> 
> Cordialement,
> IkenB.


 
Merci pour les corrections et/ou les changements



blink05 said:


> Tal vez el dinero no sea el mejor ejemplo. Si consideras una acción que ocurre en el instante mismo, se ve más claro.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> Ayer había una fiesta a las 10 de la noche. A las 9, le pregunté a mi amiga si *pensaba *ir.
> 
> El condicional no conviene, ya que no hay flexibilidad en el tiempo (retomando lo que te explica Pinairun).
> 
> Saludos.


 
J’ai l’impression que ton amie avait fait sa décision *avant* tu lui as demandé. C’est à dire, tu aurais pu poser la question comme suit:Le pregunté a mi amiga si _había decidido_ ir.​Donc, c’est clair qu’un temps passé s’applique à ton exemple. Cependant, ce n’est pas exactement le même contexte du mien, où mon ami a fait sa décision *après* je lui ai demandé.

En plus, je ne sais pas comment la règle donné par Pinairun s’applique à ma situation. Je ne savais pas quand il m’aurait fait le prêt au moment où j’ai posé la question. Suppose, par exemple, que j’avais espérer de recevoir l’argent immédiatement, bien que j’aie du attendre la fin de la semaine.



Pinairun said:


> Cuando la forma "prestaría" no figura en estructuras condicionales (como en "si tuviera dinero te lo prestaría") expresa acciones que tienen su origen en el pasado, pero que se desarrollan hacia el futuro.
> Esa acción futura puede detenerse en el pasado (Le pregunté si me lo prestaría _ayer_), llegar hasta el presente (Le pregunté si me lo prestaría _hoy_) y rebasarlo (Le pregunté si me lo prestaría _el mes que viene, que es cuando me iba a hacer falta_).
> Se trata, pues, de un futuro del pasado.
> 
> Así, vemos que es _un tiempo relativo_ pues necesita apoyarse en otro tiempo (pasado) para funcionar: "Le pregunté".
> 
> La flexibilidad temporal que demuestra el condicional en estas construcciones hace que resulte preferible al imperfecto _prestaba_, mucho más rígido.
> 
> Le pregunté si me _prestaba _el dinero. Quiere decir que "si me lo prestaba en el momento en que le hacía la pregunta solamente".
> 
> Saludos


 
Donc, tu préfères ‘prestaba’, parce que c’était mon intention de recevoir l’argent immédiatement, bien que j’aie du attendre la fin de la semaine.

C’est ça?

L’imparfait est utilisé dans les contextes suivants:

Décrire une activité qu’on était en train de faire à un moment dans le passé
Décrire une acitivité qu’on faisait habituellement dans le passé
Exprimer le futur du passé
Faire une suggestion
Si l’on éliminait le quatrième contexte (des suggestions) de la considération, on resterait avec trois traductions possibles pour la proposition suivante:Ella me dijo que su criatura lloraba.​C’est quoi, donc, la bonne traduction de cette phrase?

Elle m’a dit que son enfant était en train de pleurer.
Elle m’a dit que son enfant avait l’habitude de pleurer.
Elle m’a dit que son enfant allait pleurer.


----------



## blink05

La bonne traduction peut être la 1 ou la 2, selon le contexte. Normalement on tend à préciser un peu plus pour éviter cette ambigüité (lloraba siempre, lloraba hace horas). La 3, pas du tout.

Ta dernière question échappe un peu au sujet : le conditionnel n'aurait pas de sens dans ce contexte. Le doute existe seulement dans le cas d'une question indirecte ("le pregunté si..."), et les différences sont celles qui ont été mentionnées précédemment.

Pour ta question originale... tu utiliseras beaucoup plus souvent l'imparfait que le conditionnel dans ce type de constructions, même dans les cas où les deux temps seraient équivalents. Il serait nécessaire d'utiliser le conditionnel seulement pour les phrases à valeur future (si on te prêterait de l'argent dans le future). 

La "règle" de Pinairun n'est pas du tout une règle. Il te signale que l'intention communicative est différente. Si tu voulais un prêt tout de suite, tu dis "le pregunté si me prestaba...", même si finalement tu dois le recevoir 1 mois après. Si tu voulais savoir s'il serait disponible pour te prêter de l'argent un jour, tu dis "le pregunté si me prestaría dinero (algún día)". Tant mieux si tu précises quand. 

Peut-être Pinairun peut t'expliquer mieux que moi ce qu'il voulait dire.

J'espère avoir été clair, c'est difficile à expliquer. N'hésite pas à continuer à demander.


----------



## L'Inconnu

L’imparfait est utilisé pour décrire des activités ou des événements dans le passé qui:
déroulent
sont habituels
vont arriver
A) J’ai demandé à mon ami s’il me _prêterait_ de l’argent.

Il me semble que les contextes 1 et 2 ne s’appliquent pas à cet exemple, donc, la bonne traduction est forcément:
Le pregunté a mi amigo si me _prestaba_ plata. ​B) Ella fue para ver si su criatura _lloraba_.

Dans ce cas-ci, il y a deux traductions possibles:

1) Elle est allée (pour) voir si son enfant _était en train de_ pleurer
2) Elle est allée (pour) voir si son enfant _allait_ pleurer.

C’est quoi, donc, la meilleur traduction?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes.

Tras leer los ríos de tinta vertidos en el foro de gramática sobre la misma cuestión, hagámoslo sencillo.




> Le pregunté a mi amigo si me *prestaría/prestaba* dinero. Me contestó que ante todo tendría que preguntar a su mujer. Más tarde aquella semana, le pregunté a él otra vez si me podía dar el préstamo.


 
En mi modesta opinión, yo entiendo que ambas opciones son perfectemente correctas en español porque , según la regla gramatical, se permite el uso del pretérito imperfecto del indicativo en sustitución del condicional para expresar una acción hipotética o irreal.


L'Inconnu said:


> B) Ella fue para ver si su criatura _lloraba_.
> 
> Dans ce cas-ci, il y a deux traductions possibles:
> 
> 1) Elle est allée (pour) voir si son enfant _était en train de_ pleurer
> 2) Elle est allée (pour) voir si son enfant _allait_ pleurer.


 
¿Por qué complicarte tanto? 

... si son enfant pleurait.


----------



## L'Inconnu

Athos de Tracia said:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Tras leer los ríos de tinta vertidos en el foro de gramática sobre la misma cuestión, hagámoslo sencillo.
> 
> 
> 
> En mi modesta opinión, yo entiendo que ambas opciones son perfectemente correctas en español porque , según la regla gramatical, se permite el uso del pretérito imperfecto del indicativo en sustitución del condicional para expresar una acción hipotética o irreal.
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué complicarte tanto?
> 
> ... si son enfant pleurait.


 
Je me demande si les espagnols suivent une _convention_ différente que celle des français. C’est à dire, implicitement la propostion (B) de mon message précédent pourrait avoir le deuxième sens (aller arriver) par défaut. Puis, si un español voulait exprimer le premier (action qui déroule), il pourrait dire:
Ella fue para ver si su criatura _estaba_ _lloranda_.​La complication dont tu parles tire son origine du fait que certains españols réfusent d’accepter le conditionel dans certains contextes, où ils croient que l’imparfait est le seul choix correct. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils acceptent la propostion suivante:
Ella fue para ver si su criatura _lloraría_.​Es possible que sea más preferible:
Ella fue para ver si su criatura _iba a_ _llorar_.​


----------



## andylopez

L'Inconnu said:


> Es possible que sea más preferible:Ella fue para ver si su criatura _iba a_ _llorar_.​



Pas du tout! 




.


----------



## Bandama

Je crois que je comprends votre confusion, L'Inconnu. Vous voudriez savoir pourquoi on utilise souvent l'imparfait pour remplacer le conditionnel (avec le sens de "future au passe"):

1. "Le pregunté si venìa a la fiesta" (venir à la fête est ultérieure à la question)

Et pourquoi parfois l'imparfait n'a pas ce sens et ne peut pas être changé par le conditionnel:

2. "Fue a ver si la criatura lloraba" (allait pleurer)

3. "Fui a la tienda a ver si me cambiaban la camisa" (et non cambiarìan)

Même pas au discours rapporté:

4. "Le pregunté si su hija lloraba" (presque identique à la phrase 1, mais celle-ci ne peut pas avoir le sens de "futur au passé)

La solution se trouve, peut-être, dans les faits suivants:

*1)* *L'imparfait ne peut accomplir la fonction du conditionnel de "future au passé" qu'au discours rapporté.* Donc, on peut éliminer les phrases 2 et 3 de la question.

*2) Même au discours rapporté, l'imparfait ne peut remplacer le conditionnel que dans le cas où le présent est aussi possible pour exprimer l'idée de future* (verbes comme "ir", "venir", "salir", "dar", etc.) *du fait du nécessaire accord verbal.*

"Esta tarde voy al cine" = "Me dijo que iba al cine"
"El sàbado viene Juan" = "Me dijo que venìa juan"
"La semana que viene doy un concierto" = "Me dijo que daba un concierto" 

*Avec d'autres verbes avec lesquelles on ne peut pas exprimer le future avec le présent, on ne peut pas faire la même chose*.

"Me dijo que vivìa en Portugal" 

ne peut pas signifier qu'il/elle allait vivre au Portugal parce que "vivir" (comme beaucoup d'autres verbes) ne peut pas être utilisé au présent pour exprimer une action future.

"Vivo en Portugal el més que viene"

En somme, je crois qu'il s'agit fondamentalement d'un question d'accord verbal.


----------



## L'Inconnu

andylopez said:


> Pas du tout!


 
Ella fue para ver si su criatura _lloraría_.​¿Y por eso prefieres esta frase, si o no?


----------



## andylopez

L'Inconnu said:


> Ella fue para ver si su criatura _lloraría_.​¿Y por eso prefieres esta frase, si o no?




*Non plus*.

Ya te lo ha dicho muy bien Athos en este mensaje ...

_si son enfant pleurait_ · si su criatura lloraba


.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

L'Inconnu said:


> La complication dont tu parles tire son origine du fait que certains españols réfusent d’accepter le conditionel dans certains contextes, où ils croient que l’imparfait est le seul choix correct. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils acceptent la propostion suivante:





L'Inconnu said:


> Ella fue para ver si su criatura _lloraría_.
> Es possible que sea más preferible:
> Ella fue para ver si su criatura _iba a_ _llorar_.


 
Debo admitir que tengo cierta dificultad a entender tu razonamiento. No obstante, hablaré de los dos últimos ejemplos que propones que yo rechazo de plano -y supongo que cualquier persona cabal- no por motivos gramaticales ni preferencias personales sino por lo que significan en determinados contextos aunque nos alejamos del objetivo de este foro para adentrarnos en un terreno ético y moral.

Creo que lo más sensato es dejarnos de explicaciones demasiado académicas ya que como indicabas en tu mensaje inicial:




> Je ne cherche plus à comprendre les règles grammaticaux. Je ne veux que savoir les circonstances où l’usage des deux temps de verb paraîtrait plus naturel à une personne de langue maternelle.


 
Ambas oraciones sí se pueden decir y escribir pero pueden dar a entender que ella (la madre) va a hacer daño o va a asustar a esa pobre e inocente criatura que se echará a llorar en el momento en que la madre irrumpa en el sitio en el que se encuentra. Pero, además, en francés pasa otro tanto de lo mismo.

Ejemplos: 

_Salió de la cocina y se fue al dormitorio para ver si su hija lloraba_ = para comprobar si en aquel momento su hija lloraba/estaba llorando o no, ya que desde la cocina no la oía. 

Y ahora con tus dos últimos propuestas:

_La madre, enloquecida, cogió un látigo y fue a ver si su hijo lloraría/iba a llorar_ = para comprobar si el hijo se echaría a llorar al recibir la paliza. 

Así es como yo lo entiendo e interpreto, desde mi punto de vista de residente en España por espacio de treinta y tantos años.


----------



## L'Inconnu

Bandama said:


> 1. "Le pregunté si venìa a la fiesta" (venir à la fête est ultérieure à la question).


 
Je pense que tout le monde (les américains, les anglais, les français, et y compris les espagnols) suit la même convention dans ce cas. Donc, pas beaucoup de confusion là. Mais, je pense qu’il pourrait nous rester un seul point de désaccord. Des propositions alternatives sont _acceptables_ pour les français et les anglophones. C’est à dire qu’il n’y a pas de préférence spéciale parmi les équivalents anglais ou français des phrases suivantes: 

1) Le pregunté si _venía_ a la fiesta
2) Le pregunté si _iba a venir_ a la fiesta
3) Le pregunté si _vendría_ a la fiesta

Est-ce qu’il y a un bon choix en espagnol? 



Bandama said:


> 2. "Fue a ver si la criatura lloraba" (allait pleurer)


 
Peut-être tu vois maintenant ma confusion. Dans la proposition suivante:Ramona fue para ver si su padre la _consolaba_.​Tu insistes que la bonne traduction est:Ramona est allée voir si son père la _consolerait_. ​Cette dernière situation semble identique à celle de ton exemple. Sauf, l’idée d’action qui déroulait ne s’appliquent pas à la phrase avec Ramona, alors qu’il est une possibilité dans la phrase avec l'enfant.

Donc, donné une proposition où l'on a un choix entre deux interprétations: ‘était en train de faire’ ou ‘allait faire’, par défaut, ‘était en train de faire’ est entendu implicitement. Si, en revanche, l’idée ‘était en train de faire’ ne s’appliquent pas, l’idée ‘allait faire’ est entendu implicitment. Claro. Mais, si je voulais dire ‘il allait pleuvoir’ qu’est-ce qui serait le bon choix en espagnol?

1) Le pregunté si _iba a _llover.
2) Le pregunté si _llovería_.




Bandama said:


> 3. "Fui a la tienda a ver si me cambiaban la camisa" (et non cambiarìan)


 
Dans ce cas, je pense que je comprends, parce que l’idée des actions qui déroulent ou sont habituelles ne s’applique pas à cette circonstance. Mais, encore, il reste une autre question. Tu n’aime pas la conditional dans ce cas, c’est clair. Est-ce que les espagnols acceptent d’autres formes de verbe ou constructions (podían cambiar, querían cambiar, etc) dans ce cas?



andylopez said:


> *Non plus*.
> 
> Ya te lo ha dicho muy bien Athos en este mensaje ...
> 
> _si son enfant pleurait_ · si su criatura lloraba
> 
> 
> .


 
Si su criatura _lloraba_ = si su criatura _estaba lloranda_

Es correcto?



 
Elle est allée voir s’il pleuvrait"

Cual es la buena traducción: 1) Ella fue a ver si llovería.​2) Ella fue a ver si iba a llover.​3) Elle fue a ver si llovía​


----------



## Athos de Tracia

L'Inconnu said:


> Si su criatura _lloraba_ = si su criatura _estaba lloranda  llorando_
> Es correcto?


 
No. En español, en los verbos de la primera conjugación (-ar) el gerundio se forma añadiendo el morfema -ANDO a la raíz verbal.


----------



## L'Inconnu

Athos de Tracia said:


> Debo admitir que tengo cierta dificultad a entender tu razonamiento. No obstante, hablaré de los dos últimos ejemplos que propones que yo rechazo de plano -y supongo que cualquier persona cabal- no por motivos gramaticales ni preferencias personales sino por lo que significan en determinados contextos aunque nos alejamos del objetivo de este foro para adentrarnos en un terreno ético y moral.
> 
> Creo que lo más sensato es dejarnos de explicaciones demasiado académicas ya que como indicabas en tu mensaje inicial:
> 
> 
> 
> Ambas oraciones sí se pueden decir y escribir pero pueden dar a entender que ella (la madre) va a hacer daño o va a asustar a esa pobre e inocente criatura que se echará a llorar en el momento en que la madre irrumpa en el sitio en el que se encuentra. Pero, además, en francés pasa otro tanto de lo mismo.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> _Salió de la cocina y se fue al dormitorio para ver si su hija lloraba_ = para comprobar si en aquel momento su hija lloraba/estaba llorando o no, ya que desde la cocina no la oía.
> 
> Y ahora con tus dos últimos propuestas:
> 
> _La madre, enloquecida, cogió un látigo y fue a ver si su hijo lloraría/iba a llorar_ = para comprobar si el hijo se echaría a llorar al recibir la paliza.
> 
> Así es como yo lo entiendo e interpreto, desde mi punto de vista de residente en España por espacio de treinta y tantos años.


 
Alors, qu'est-ce qui est cette histoire?

C’est quoi, donc, la bonne traduction de la proposition suivante?La mère a cherché son bébé pour savoir s’il était au bord de pleurer​


Athos de Tracia said:


> No. En español, en los verbos de la primera conjugación (-ar) el gerundio se forma añadiendo el morfema -ANDO a la raíz verbal.


 
Ok, merci pour la correction. Drôle, c'est la même règle en français, mais pour quelque raison je l'ai confondu avec le participe passé.


----------



## Bandama

L'Inconnu said:


> Je pense que tout le monde (les américains, les anglais, les français, et y compris les espagnols) suit la même convention dans ce cas. Donc, pas beaucoup de confusion là. Mais, je pense qu’il pourrait nous rester un seul point de désaccord. Des propositions alternatives sont _acceptables_ pour les français et les anglophones. C’est à dire qu’il n’y a pas de préférence spéciale parmi les équivalents anglais ou français des phrases suivantes:
> 
> 1) Le pregunté si _venía_ a la fiesta (frase en presente: "¿Vienes a la fiesta?" Muy común: pregunta por *el plan*)
> 2) Le pregunté si _iba a venir_ a la fiesta (Presente: ¿Vas a venir a la fiesta?" Muy común: pregunta por *la intención*)
> 3) Le pregunté si _vendría_ a la fiesta (Presente: "¿Vendrás a la fiesta?" Poco común: por eso en estos casos *el condicional* en estilo indirecto *es menos habitual*)
> 
> Est-ce qu’il y a un bon choix en espagnol?
> 
> 
> 
> Peut-être tu vois maintenant ma confusion. Dans la proposition suivante:Ramona fue para ver si su padre la _consolaba_.​Tu insistes que la bonne traduction est:Ramona est allée voir si son père la _consolerait_.
> 
> Non, ce n'était pas moi, mais je suis d'accord.​Cette dernière situation semble identique à celle de ton exemple (Non, ici l'action de consoler n'était pas en train de se dérouler: *c'est le but* de Ramona). Sauf, l’idée d’action qui déroulait ne s’appliquent pas à la phrase avec Ramona, alors qu’il est une possibilité dans la phrase avec l'enfant.
> 
> Dans ce cas, je crois que le français utilise *aussi l'imparfait*:
> 
> "Je suis allé voir si l'enfant _pleurait_"
> 
> 
> Donc, donné une proposition où l'on a un choix entre deux interprétations: ‘était en train de faire’ ou ‘allait faire’, par défaut, ‘était en train de faire’ est entendu implicitement. Si, en revanche, l’idée ‘était en train de faire’ ne s’appliquent pas, l’idée ‘allait faire’ est entendu implicitment. Claro. Mais, si je voulais dire ‘il allait pleurer’ qu’est-ce qui serait le bon choix en espagnol?
> 
> 1) Le pregunté si _iba a _llorar.
> 2) Le pregunté si _lloraría_.
> 
> Ces sont des examples tres forcés: "pleurer" n'est pas un choix. Je vous propose:
> 
> Le pregunté si _creía_ que lloraría (c'est uniquement le cas dans *une situation hypothétique du futur*. La suite de la phrase sérait: "... en una situación semejante/ si su madre se muriera")
> 
> Mais, avec d'autres exemples moins forcés:
> 
> 1) "Le pregunté si iba a comer" n'est pas la même chose que
> 
> 2) "Le pregunté si comería".
> 
> La première phrase parle de *l'intention*, la seconde, de *l'hypothèse*.
> 
> 
> Dans ce cas, je pense que je comprends, parce que l’idée des actions qui déroulent ou sont habituelles ne s’applique pas à cette circonstance. Mais, encore, il reste une autre question. Tu n’aime pas la conditional dans ce cas, c’est clair. Est-ce que les espagnols acceptent d’autres formes de verbe ou constructions (podían cambiar, querían cambiar, etc) dans ce cas?
> 
> Oui! Mais *toujours avec l'imparfait*:
> 
> "Fui a la tienda a ver si me podían cambiar a camisa"
> "Fui a la tienda a ver si me querían cambiar la camisa"


----------



## L'Inconnu

Ok, on va voir si je peux mettre en application ma connaissance de la langue espagnol.
Felipe González: "Entré en google para ver si encontraba la factura de la ropa que usa".​A mucha gente la cita arriba parece escrita en una idioma extraña, y por eso trataré de traducirla a una que se peude comprender más fácilmente por los que conocen bien los fundamentos de la gramática español.
Felipe González: Utilicé el buscador de Google para averiguar el precio de la ropa que uso. ​¡Ya, también los hablantes de español lo pueden comprender!


----------



## Bandama

L'Inconnu said:


> Ok, on va voir si je peux mettre en application ma connaissance de la langue espagnol.Felipe González: "Entré en google para ver si encontraba la factura de la ropa que usa".​A mucha gente la cita arriba parece escrita en una idioma extraña, y por eso trataré de traducirla a una que se peude comprender más fácilmente por los que conocen bien los fundamentos de la gramática español.Felipe González: Utilicé el buscador de Google para averiguar el precio de la ropa que us*a*. ​¡Ya, también los hablantes de español lo pueden comprender!



La première phrase est correcte. Le problème c'est qu'elle n'est pas dans son contexte. Elle parle (je suis presque sûr) des vêtements d'un autre homme politique.

Donc, la phrase serait:

"Entré en google para ver si encontraba la factura de la ropa que usa (Francisco Camps)"

C'est une phrase complètement normale.


----------



## L'Inconnu

Bandama said:


> La première phrase est correcte. Le problème c'est qu'elle n'est pas dans son contexte. Elle parle (je suis presque sûr) des vêtements d'un autre homme politique.
> 
> Donc, la phrase serait:
> 
> "Entré en google para ver si encontraba la factura de la ropa que usa (Francisco Camps)"
> 
> C'est une phrase complètement normale.


 
Merci pour la correction. Mais, il semble que finalement j’ai une bonne compréhension de ce drôle usage de l’imparfait en espagnol.


----------



## blink05

Ok, je me pose des questions maintenant.

Ne dit-on pas "J'ai cherché pour voir si je *trouvais *la facture..." en français?. 
Je lui ai demandé s'il *pouvait *me prêter de l'argent?

(Même en anglais, j'aurais utilisé le passé =S.)

Par contre, je ne dirais pas en français "je lui ai demandé s'il me prêtait de l'argent". Si je tiens à éviter le "pouvait", dans ce cas-là j'utiliserais le conditionnel.


----------



## Forero

blink05 said:


> Je lui ai demandé s'il *pouvait *me prêter de l'argent?


Yo habría dicho "... s'il pou*rr*ait me prêter de l'argent."


----------



## Paquita

Je crois que nous tournons en rond depuis le début.

L'imparfait ou le conditionnel sont *possibles* dans *les deux langues* avec *des sens différents*, c'est tout. 

On peut épiloguer et multiplier les exemples à l'infini sans résoudre le problème,* puisqu'il n'y a pas de problème*.

Ce fil est désormais fermé.


----------

